# Peerguardian?



## canman44 (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi I have a question about using peerguardian. I am currently in college and very interested in downloading music. Being that I'm in college I don't have the funds to purchase everything that I want. I was wondering if I could just download the songs from someone who is on my buildings local network without getting caught. I'm not really sure what peerguardian does, but my friend said something like it changes your IP adress so that you can't be tracked by the techs or something like that. He didn't go into much depth about it. Anyways, my school has been subject to some extensive media coverage on how bad our illegal downloading tendencies have become, therefore our school has it out for anyone who is participating in this act. So my question is if I had peerguardian could I use mytunes to obtain some music without being taken to court? I was also wondering if I downloaded peerguardian while on the schools network, would I get caught for that as well?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please review the Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct, and you'll see we provide no support for P2P applications here at TSF. Don't look for assistance of this type here.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

I would also like to note that PeerGuardian stops legitimate tracking systems. It is in support of illegal software piracy.

I am going to tell you this right now - using PeerGuardian will not prevent the systems and network administrators for your college's network from detecting illegal activities. If they are on the look-out, they can find you. *You can get caught.* If you are caught, it can lead to disciplinary action from your college and possibly legal action as well. Please do not abuse your college's Internet access, it is fundamentally there for educational support.


----------

